# Da Big Fight



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

ok in this role-playing thread every-body plays as orks.

you can be pretty much any kind of ork as long as you clear it with me 

in this campain you will be fighting Imperial guard and space marines on an ork held planet with stompa factories and ork airbases. obviosly the atmosphere is clouded with polution


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

I want to ride a Big Sguiggoth, not the Guigatnic one

Gazhulk Vander, Sguiggoths name it Strog
Equipment: Shoota
Strog has: Kannon, 1 big shoota, Tusks and Claws

Bio: Gazhulk has always liked Sguiggoths, he would throw Grots at them because he liked to hear the Grethin scream as they were chewed to bits, and now that he has his own Sguiggoth he wrecks up any place he wants, at any time he wants, but Strog is only a baby Sguiggoth so his powers are limited, but that woundnt stop a normal Ork, so why would it stop a crazy one.


----------



## TUBERStripple01 (Apr 20, 2009)

can i be a mad dok Android and if so heres the profile.

Name: Ard Ead Ardy
Equipment: BIG ARD CHOPPA(counts as uge choppa) BIG ARD SHOOTA(counts as big shoota) BIG ARD ARMOR(counts as eavy armor) BIG ARD BIONICS(counts as cybork body) BIG ARD DOKs TOOLS(counts as big scary doks tools)

BIO: Ard Ead Ardy was once known as just Ardy until one day when he had run out of paitients and grots to experiment on he decided to experiament on himself. he decided to remove his own brain! as you can probably tell this did not go over to well and once he had removed his brain he realized the falt in his plan, he had no way to return his brain to his ead. so his one remaining grot orderly who he always kept around for times just such as this came up with his own clever plan, he realized that Ardys ead was as good as dead so he found him a replacement, this clever grot got a mek to make a bionic head and stuck Ardys brain in it. he then found a replacement body for his master (that of an unfortunate ork patiant who had come in with a eead ache, and whose treatment was the removal of said bodypart.) Ardy is now known as Ard Ead Ardy because his whole ead is one big piece of bionics. (oh and the clever grot got rewarded, he is now wired into a killa kan.)


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

thats a good bio, the best i've every read


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Yes Mitchy you can be a squiggoth rider

And TUBERStriple01 you can be a mad dok
but i think that story came from the ork codex (Mad Dok Grotsnick has a story almost like this one)


----------



## TUBERStripple01 (Apr 20, 2009)

while i never read grotsnicks story but if he had a story like it i guess my charater was born from one of his spores and just like him is a completely insane dok.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

we need more people so if you want to join please do.


----------

